# Software > Linux >  mount img files

## range

εστω οτι εχω ενα φακελο "mount" εχω μπει μεσα στο φακελο και προσπαθω να κανω mount ενα αρχειο .img . παιδια εχω δοκιμασει 

mount αρχείο.img /mnt

mount -r -o loop αρχείο.img /mnt

mount -r -o loop αρχείο.img /mnt -t auto

ολα μου απαντησαν :

you must specify the filesystem type

μονο αυτο :

mount -r -o loop αρχείο.img /mnt -t ext4

μου απαντησε :

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
missing codepage or helper program, or other error
In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
dmesg | tail or so

πως θα κανω mount;

----------


## romias

> mount -t αρχείο.img /mnt/αρχειο


;;

----------


## range

Σε μπερδεψα;

----------


## trendy

Τι περιέχει το .img; Ποιο λάθος σου βγάζει στο syslog ή στο dmesg;

----------


## range

Syslog dmesg ; Που βρίσκονται για να το δώ;

----------


## ydin

Το dmesg ειναι εντολη. Το syslog βρισκεται στο /var/log/syslog .

----------


## range

Οπως καταλαβαίνεις τώρα μαθαίνω σιγά σιγά linux .Ok θα σου πω

----------


## ydin

Ειμαστε στο ιδιο επιπεδο. Και εγω νουμπακος ειμαι. Σκεψου εκανα 10 μερες να στησω σωστα τον bind, με βοηθεια απειρα wiki και απο εδω.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Για δες με το parted τι έχει μέσα

parted image.img
αν δεν το έχεις

apt-get install parted
ή
yum install parted

ή με fdisk -l image.img

αφού δεις τι έχει μέσα αναλόγως φτιάχνεις και την εντολή σου 

πχ mount read only Με offset bytes για να κάνεις mount ας πούμε το πρώτο partition. Αναλόγως τι θα δεις από την πρώτη εντολή. 
mount -o loop,ro,offset=32256 image.img /mnt/diskimage

----------


## range

> Για δες με το parted τι έχει μέσα
> 
> parted image.img
> αν δεν το έχεις
> 
> apt-get install parted
> ή
> yum install parted
> 
> ...


το περασα εκανα parted rm.img και μου απαντησε



```
GNU Parted 2.3
Using /root/R_M_mount/rm.img
Welcome to GNU Parted! Type 'help' to view a list of commands.
```

----------


## NetTraptor

oops το σωστό command είναι parted -l image.img

----------


## range

> oops το σωστό command είναι parted -l image.img


αυτο που μου απανταει εχει να κανει με το δίσκο , δεν εχει καμια σχεση με το αρχειο που θελω να κανω mount , μήπως κανουμε κατι λαθος;



```
Model: ATA WDC WD400BB-23DE (scsi)
Disk /dev/sda: 40.0GB
Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
Partition Table: msdos

Number  Start   End     Size    Type      File system     Flags
 1      1049kB  38.3GB  38.3GB  primary   ext4            boot
 2      38.3GB  40.0GB  1672MB  extended
 5      38.3GB  40.0GB  1672MB  logical   linux-swap(v1)


Warning: Unable to open /dev/fd0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/fd0
has been opened read-only.
```

----------


## NetTraptor

Δες και κάτι αντίστοιχο με τον δίσκο μου λίγο αλλιώς ώστε να δεις την πληροφορία σε Bytes.

~# parted
GNU Parted 2.3
Using /dev/sda
Welcome to GNU Parted! Type 'help' to view a list of commands.
(parted) unit
Unit? [compact]? B
(parted) print
Model: VMware Virtual disk (scsi)
Disk /dev/sda: 32212254720B
Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
Partition Table: msdos


Number Start End Size Type File system Flags
1 32256B 31782481919B 31782449664B primary ext3 boot
2 31782481920B 32210196479B 427714560B extended
5 31790707200B 32210196479B 419489280B logical linux-swap(v1)


(parted)


Νομίζω αρχίζεις να καταλαβαίνεις

----------


## NetTraptor

Δες και αυτό 

http://www.andremiller.net/content/m...ns-using-linux

----------


## range

τελος παντον μην σε κουραζω η εγω δεν στροφαρω η ειναι πολυ προχωρημένα για εμενα.

----------


## NetTraptor

Υπομονή και επιμονή θέλει δεν είναι θέμα στροφών ούτε το πόσο προχωρημένος είσαι. 
Διάβασε το Link θα σε βοηθήσει να πιάσεις περισσότερο την λογική.

Έχεις ένα image από κάποιο δίσκο. Και έχει μέσα partitions τα οποία θες να κάνεις mount. 
Πρέπει να δεις τι partition έχει, τι file system και από ποιο σημείο αρχίζουν αυτά ώστε να τα κάνεις mount με το σωστό offset μιας και από μόνα τους δεν βλέπω να γίνονται mount.

----------


## range

> Υπομονή και επιμονή θέλει δεν είναι θέμα στροφών ούτε το πόσο προχωρημένος είσαι. 
> Διάβασε το Link θα σε βοηθήσει να πιάσεις περισσότερο την λογική.
> 
> Έχεις ένα image από κάποιο δίσκο. Και έχει μέσα partitions τα οποία θες να κάνεις mount. 
> Πρέπει να δεις τι partition έχει, τι file system και από ποιο σημείο αρχίζουν αυτά ώστε να τα κάνεις mount με το σωστό offset μιας και από μόνα τους δεν βλέπω να γίνονται mount.


οχι δεν εχω τετοιο image ειναι image απο cd , πως να στο πω..... οπως το daemon tools στα windows που κανεις mount ενα εικονικό cdrom

----------


## NetTraptor

Που το βρήκες? Μήπως θα έπρεπε είναι ISO?
Για δες και αυτό
http://lj4newbies.blogspot.gr/2007/0...-files-in.html

----------


## range

> Που το βρήκες? Μήπως θα έπρεπε είναι ISO?
> Για δες και αυτό
> http://lj4newbies.blogspot.gr/2007/0...-files-in.html


το εκανα mount μετατρεποντας το σε iso και γραφοντας το σε ενα cd και μεσα απο webmin οπου εχω , καταφερα και το εκανα mount . Μεσω Λαμιας που λενε αλλα τα καταφερα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NetTraptor

job done... επιμονή... ::

----------

